# Manchester Champ Show



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi

Anyone going?? I will be there on Friday for our first Champ Show of the year, back into the swing of things 

Does anyone who has entered know how you download the breed catalogue on the day of your Group? I have paid for it but have no idea how you download it when it becomes available. 
Just tried ringing Higham Press but they have closed for the day..


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Me and The Boy Boo will be there on Saturday.
Now begins the chase to qualify for Crufts 2013 
Good luck to Cleo :thumbup:


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

It sure does! 

Good luck to you and Boo, hoped you would be at Clitheroe Show on Saturday, looked for you


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I entered through Dog Biz and if i sign in to my account after 7am on day of show i can download it ....After 7am i will be half way there so that's no good..I also think you can down load it once there....I'm just going to check...will be back


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Yep 7am on show day for breed catalogue but they have wifi at the main office for anyone wanting to download it there...Hope this helps...


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

I love springers said:


> Yep 7am on show day for breed catalogue but they have wifi at the main office for anyone wanting to download it there...Hope this helps...


Ahh so it will be on dog.biz to download? That's great - thank you! :thumbup1:

I will just be leaving at 7 so hopefully will get a sneaky peek before we leave


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

ChowChowmum said:


> It sure does!
> 
> hoped you would be at Clitheroe Show on Saturday, looked for you


I missed the entry for Clitheroe but I'm at Fleetwood the week after Manchester. Will you be there?

I have an i-pod touch, now; so I'll be able to order the electronic catalogue next year  Well, I can try, anyway


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

No I missed the Fleetwood entry! Lol

Got quite a few local shows coming up before Crufts so im
sure I'l see you & Boo along the way


----------



## Lottieb01 (Oct 13, 2011)

You can also download on higham press at 7am on the day also........on smartphone too


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

How did everyone get on at Manchester?

Cleo was 1st in a strong Post Grad Class, so has qualified for next year! Dead pleased!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

ChowChowmum said:


> How did everyone get on at Manchester?
> 
> Cleo was 1st in a strong Post Grad Class, do has qualified for next year! Dead pleased!


Wow
fantastic result 
Massive well done


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Lottieb01 said:


> You can also download on higham press at 7am on the day also........on smartphone too


Stafford show ground is our local show ground so we attened a lot of open shows there I can't even get a signal on my phone when we are there unless I go to not far from the main gates then my phone will come on.

We didn't enter but I wish I had skived the day and entered Buck there was not many itailans entered at all yesterday.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

ChowChowmum said:


> How did everyone get on at Manchester?
> 
> Cleo was 1st in a strong Post Grad Class, so has qualified for next year! Dead pleased!


Very well done, to you and Cleo 
We did the Walk of Shame  Six dogs in the class.......Five places......We were unplaced  Boo barked non stop on the move, so I only have myself to blame


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Born to Boogie said:


> Very well done, to you and Cleo
> We did the Walk of Shame  Six dogs in the class.......Five places......We were unplaced  Boo barked non stop on the move, so I only have myself to blame


Thank you, she showed her socks off, and after a wait of 4.5 hours I was really chuffed with her.

 for you and Boo though, they are just that way out sometimes arent they?


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

ChowChowmum said:


> Thank you, she showed her socks off, and after a wait of 4.5 hours I was really chuffed with her.
> 
> for you and Boo though, they are just that way out sometimes arent they?


He was such a smashing boy all day  It was just the bit in the ring that went to pot  It's a good thing his Mummy loves him


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Chester and Ember have both qualified for Crufts 2013


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> Chester and Ember have both qualified for Crufts 2013


fantastic!!!
massive well done


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Had a fab Manchester took Tinytashi's spitz puppy 'Kevin' on Friday and won Puppy, Junior then took the Dog CC and BOB !!!!!!!!!!!!! all at only 7 and a half months  bless him he went well in the big group ring although he went no further but so good for one so young !!!!!

Well done to everyone else also x


----------

